# Gracie



## egeller624 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't stop taking pics of this little cutie. She stole my heart immediately!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

She is sooo cute......enjoy your Puppy cuddles.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

She's lovely is her mum a working cocker? x


----------



## egeller624 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes... she's a JD poo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww....adrable!! how could she not steal your heart straight away.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Chris (Recognised Gracie's photo!) - It's Kate here, Dexter's mummy! I was so glad to hear you liked her - she is fantastic -I'm glad that she will be round the corner! Hopefully we will see you at some of the cockapoo meets. (Theres one for Essex at thorndon Park in brentwood coming up in case you didn't see the thread yet)

I can't wait to bring my little boy home - we will be heading up a week on Friday! (I can't get up there any sooner due to work!) Just hope my Mollie like's him .... I'm sure she will once she gets over the fact she's no longer an only dog!

Congratulations on your new addition to the family!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Look at those eyes - STUNNING!  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is lovely,you can clearly see the cocker in her,what a cutie xxx


----------



## egeller624 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't get any work done LOL... I keep going downstairs to play with her 

Kate, I passed your message along to Chris. I am her housemate (or lodger or whatever) Erica. I hope we can make it to the Brentwood meet and see all the other lovely poos.

Bet you can't wait to bring Dexter home!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww she's lovely  & I love her name! Very pretty


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a sweetie.


----------

